# Got a question



## Ziggy196 (Jan 22, 2017)

So I have had it with my mercedes, time for a changs... I saw a 7 series that had a really long hood and fell in love. Can anyone tell me the years that this car came out. I believe it was about an 03 but I am not sure. Thanks


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

This guy? This is an E65, introduced in 2001 and produced through 2007. Long wheelbase was an E66, very similar in appearance but a little longer.


----------



## Poppy 1225 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm interested in a 2014 750li I wanna know if any problem are known on this model it has 35,000 miles


----------

